# 2005 nissan murano gps dvd



## ngandjui (Nov 29, 2011)

hi everyone 
i am the owner of a 2005 nissan murano and i am looking for gps dvd player
so my question is, the original bose sound system is it a 2 din ? because i saw a couple of units like this one Auto Radio GPS navigation for Nissan Murano products, buy Auto Radio GPS navigation for Nissan Murano products from alibaba.com on the web but i am not sure it will fit
can anyone recommend me a good unit that can replace my bose system? 
thank you


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Check with the folks at Crutchfield.com. If anyone can help you out, they can! Fair prices and great service; I've purchased at least a half dozen receivers from them and numerous speakers over the years. Had a warranty issue with a speaker once and it was no problem. They provide the instructions and installation harnesses and hardware with their purchases for free. Definately worth checking them out.


----------



## ATOMANT (Nov 1, 2011)

I wouldnt be looking at factory GPS since its so old. They have come a long way since 2005 and even a basic smartphone with Google maps is better than those older nav setups. You would be better buying a Tablet even and nice mount, then you have something not bolted into your car and useless unless your driving.


----------



## autoadas (Apr 9, 2012)

ngandjui said:


> hi everyone
> i am the owner of a 2005 nissan murano and i am looking for gps dvd player
> so my question is, the original bose sound system is it a 2 din ? because i saw a couple of units like this one Auto Radio GPS navigation for Nissan Murano products, buy Auto Radio GPS navigation for Nissan Murano products from alibaba.com on the web but i am not sure it will fit
> can anyone recommend me a good unit that can replace my bose system?
> thank you


supplier know this,just tell me the year of your car,or you send them the photo of you facotry CD photo on your car.if you are still not sure,ask them offer you their system size.


----------

